

Database backed websites in pure Javascript; No server side programming - rdbhost
http://www.brankovukelic.com/post/1080448257/rdbpaste-pure-javascript-pastebin

======
gregjor
Securing this will be tough. I can't see how exposing SQL and the database
schema on the client side, or running a dumb database driver layer on the
server is a good idea.

~~~
rdbhost
Exposing SQL and the database schema on the client is a good idea, in that it
keeps all your code in one place (on the client). The server layer is thin,
not dumb. It allows for restricting what queries run under a given database
role.

